# Kai update...sort of....and question



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

So it's been two weeks since I took Kai in again for her skin issues. Negative again for the skin scrape. The vet is convinced she is allergic to either noseeums (midges) or mosquitoes. This is his guess since I keep the pooches flea free :noidea: 

So he put her on another course of prednisone.....a bit more aggressive treatment this time-- once a day for 7 days, then every other day for another week. I'll be giving her the last pill tomorrow, and she looks really good........skin is healing up nicely, and she's not itching much anymore. :clap2:

She's scheduled to go back for a follow-up next week to see where we are.

I'm hoping that she's been on RAW long enough now that her body has had sufficient time to detox from any food allergies she might have. How on EARTH does one refrain from sharing goodies with their dog? I am having such a hard time with this! :lalala:

My question now is.....If she is allergic to the bug bites, or anything else she's coming into contact with in the yard or on the beach...what can I do to help minimize her exposure? I know I've seen it mentioned on here that some of you guys will wipe down your allergy sufferers. What do you use? Just a cleansing wipe, or do you make your own solution? 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well if it's bug bites wiping her down probably won't help, that might just help with pollens. I actually wipe my dog down - she has lots of leakage in her eyes due to grasses, but it doesn't help any.

Could you put bug repellent in her before going outside?


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Could you put bug repellent in her before going outside?[/QUOTE]

I have never really looked into bug repellent for dogs.......I never use the stuff on myself since insecticides are a huge migraine trigger for me.

I am considering getting a mosquito magnet, but that will only help her if it's really the bug bites she's allergic to. I guess the big test will be in the next few days once she goes off the meds. Regardless though I would like to avoid the pesticides if I can.......


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

How about squirting her all over with a natural bug repellant before going out? I'll have to have a look, but my friend uses something like a mint based one (I could be out to lunch here and its something totally different), and she swears it works on her pugs. We get those bloody midgees as well, bad. Little ba$tards, sorry, but I hate them.
Failing that, well, I'm afraid you are just going to have to send her over here to live with me.....


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> How about squirting her all over with a natural bug repellant before going out? I'll have to have a look, but my friend uses something like a mint based one (I could be out to lunch here and its something totally different), and she swears it works on her pugs. We get those bloody midgees as well, bad. Little ba$tards, sorry, but I hate them.
> Failing that, well, I'm afraid you are just going to have to send her over here to live with me.....


ound::laugh:

OMG Penny.......you crack me up!!!!! LMAO

I hate those little buggars too.....and I live right next to the beach!

If you could get a name for the natural product that would be great........


----------

